# Cycle booked and interview for new job, delaying cycle at 40? advice pls



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

I have secondary infertility.  We have had one cycle.  next one planned.  I am not working (SAHM) and was hoping to get a job in Oct/Nov or after next cycle.

The job is not the best in world but is very local and part time which is hard to get.  I was thinking of delaying IVF for a month (would then be 3 months since last cycle), so I am not stimming while starting the job!  I am on max dose of drugs and would just be too tired to work.  I can't sleep when I get home as need to look after my LO.

They want me to work full time for a month, which I can just about do, with DH help.

It's a very small company, and there is no HR, just me and the boss really.  I was just going to say I will need 2.5 weeks off unpaid (so I don't lose my leave) in Oct/Nov.

I am not 100% against saying it's IVF but I am really not sure if that's a good idea.  The job is very close to where I live (I vaguely know the bosses wife and child) and kind of want it to be private.

Is delaying by a month bad news at my age 42?  Will ask clinic too.  I have not got energy back since last cycle but i have been ill.

Thanks so much, any advice welcome

x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi 

I'm not a specialist by any means but I don't think delaying a month will make much difference. I think it will be better for you if you feel relaxed and stress free during your cycle so delaying a month sounds like the best option for you! 

Let us know what you decide and good luck  xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If you're still feeling poorly, maybe this isn't the best time to cycle regardless of the job? Then when you add the job in, it just sounds like a good idea to wait a month. I'm 40 myself, so I understand the feeling that time is running short, but you need to look after yourself too.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello
Thanks a lot.  I've kind of gone off the job a bit after a second interview    I have a nurse consultation in a couple of weeks so unless I am feeling back to normal energy levels I will talk to them about delaying a month.  I've read that some clinics always do 3 months between cycles (CREATE I think).

Nice to hear from another 40's year old   

Thanks for the support Ladies.
xx


----------

